# Babies!!!!



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I was just looking over my shoulder at my 20 gallon high when I noticed something was swimming against the current. I'm like "what"? I get up and take a closer look, guess what I saw. I saw several tiny sets of eyes.







[/url][/IMG] I'm not sure if you can see him, but look at the middle and then go up a little bit. You should see him. These are fry of red guppies . Thanks again Mugwump


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Awww so cute


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Feel free to check out my other threads, I made a few threads and bumped a few other threads. I'm going to sleep soon. Bye.


----------

